# What happens to DEO's after BOTP that are going for AIR NAV



## Nikki55 (13 Aug 2006)

I am starting my IAP in two weeks, and should be finishing BOTP dec 8th... I am bilingual so I am guessing that I will not do SLT. SO what happens and when to me.... anyone know?

 I know I have The  Aeromedical Training in Winnipeg for one-week and then the two-week Basic Survival, Evasion, Resistance and Escape course also in Winnipeg. Then a two-day Air Operations Sea Survival course in Comox, B.C. Then off to Winnipeg for a nine-month Basic Air Navigation course.... 

I would like to know what i do from the 9th of  dec on.. When would I actually be posted to Winnipeg and how do i prepare for the move. I live only a hour or so from St Jean. So do they give me time to find a place (like a MQ) and time to move? I am kind of lost in what i will be doing in dec. so if you can help me out please do... I asked around at my CFRC and they don't know...


----------



## SeaKingTacco (13 Aug 2006)

My guess is that you will be placed on OJT (on the job training) with a Squadron after your BOTP is over (that is my experience, having supervised several OJT'ers over the past year) until your BANC date comes up.  You will be administered by the A1 Trg shop out of 1 Cdn Air Div in Winnipeg until you are Nav qualified.  During BOTP, you should get asked at some point what you want to do after the course is over, since you are bilingual and will get a pass on SLT.  No promises, but you may well get the Squadron and location you want for OJT- do the research on where you want to go and be ready to make your request when your course staff interviews you (they will).

Good Luck!


----------



## Nikki55 (13 Aug 2006)

How long could OJT be? a few months? 

I was told that I had to be stationed on a base for at least six months in order for the CF to move me and my family... So is there a possibility that I could be posted and move to a base (ie. trenton) before moving to Winnipeg. 

Any suggestions on a good air base?  ???


----------



## chaos75 (14 Aug 2006)

You likely wont be going on BANC for awhile as they will not course load you until you have all your basic trg and pre-reqs done.  You will likely be posted to Winnipeg after your basic for OJT as well as your pre-reqs before you start your BANC.  AF Nav Trg at 1 Cad is the loading authority for the BANC and pre-reqs, so it will be up to him where you get posted and where you will do OJT.  If you PM me your name I will try and find out for you what will happen.


----------

